# Tarp buildings?



## bontai Joe

Anyone using one of the new tarp buildings? The kind where the tarp is stretched over metal hoops for storage or a workshop? I see they are cheap, but will it last 3-4 years until I can save up for something more permanent?


----------



## Live Oak

Joe, I built a 20 x 30 tarp building for my boat and it has held up well. Does not like snow much and does OK in high winds. Here is where I get my kits and parts for it:

Canopy Masters 

They have pretty decent prices too. I STRONGLY recommend the 1 5/8" pipe fittings and pipe. They are MUCH stronger.


----------



## Chipmaker

While it may not be considered a tarp, we had a so called temporary sturcture made to house a C-26B aircraft in. It was nothing more than a steel tube frame with material similar to what those nylon / poly tarps are made of covering it. A heavy nylon or poly rope was hemmed in on the sides of each piece, and on end attached to a lug on the frame and the other end attached to a simple winch like used to tighten up straps on tractor trailers, and cranked up to make the fabric good and tight. It been in use for over 10 years now and its still in great condition, withstood some high winds and always in the hot sun...........

I have a heap of 1 1/2 and 2 inch heavy galvanized steel pipe that I was considering making a frame out of and covering up with tarp material, but the wife wants a walkway out over the pond so I am not sure what I am gonna use the pipe for........shelter frame or walkway frame.


----------



## Live Oak

Joe, I would steer clear of the tarp buildings in your area. Mine collapsed from the sleet build up recently. I think the metal car ports that you see for $695 hold up better. I didn't see any of those collapsed around my area but just about all of the tarp buildings did.


----------



## snowmower

Joe, are you talking about one of these?
<img src="http://www.abristempo.com/commun/ima/abri/auto/tempo.jpg">

This is my second year with mine. I use it to cover my boat. Knock on wood, so far so good.
I expect to get 4 years or so out of it, maybe more who knows.
Mine stays up all year long.

We also have one set up where I work for a "smoke shack". It is in *rough* shape. But I think that has more to do with the quick and shotty assembly.

For mine, I do have to remove the snow on top frequently, otherwise I expect she'll collapse or rip.

SnowMower


----------



## guest

i have a friend with one similar to snowmowers.. its 4 or 5 years old and gets snowed on.. it shows some signs of wear but is still holding up for the most part....


----------



## bontai Joe

We just got hammered with a major amount of ice, so I'm gonna have to go another route. In my opinion, even the best of these structures would have collapsed with the ice thicknesses we got. Power was off at my place for over 12 hours, and I'm lucky! Some folks are predicted to go 36 hours or more before electricity is restored. I saw close to 3/4" thickness on horizontal surfaces, and around 1/2" on everything else including my cars. LOTS of trees and limbs down.


----------



## Tarp_man

Joe,
As a dealer of these structures, I can say that the cover material material is extremely important. Thicker covers will last much longer. Rafter spacing is another crucial item. Truss arch structures actually have snow load ratings while the single rib rafter structures typically do not. Beware of the smaller building in the department stores.


----------



## Tarp_man

Have you had to perform any repairs to your fabric structure? I'm just curious to know where you purchased your fabric building. Based upon your post, it has been sometime ago since the purchase.


----------



## grnspot110

I had a cheap one once, late, wet snow took it down! Fortunately, I didn't have anything in it at the time. If looking for one, look for a steep roofed model. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## TeamGreen

Could a person add 3/8ths plywood to the rafters then toss the tarp over that to add strength to the whole structure?


----------

